
Docker Overview - deepak387
https://www.xenonstack.com/blog/docker-overview-a-complete-guide
======
jasode
Constructive criticism... this article suffers from the Curse of knowledge[1].

The telltale signs includes undefined terms and self-referential explanations
which means the tutorial is only understandable by those who already
understand it.

Example excerpt:

\- _" Docker is an open platform tool to make it easier to create, deploy and
to execute the applications by using containers. Containers allow us to
separate the applications from the infrastructure so we can deploy
application/software faster."_

That type of explanation is only understandable to readers who already
understand Docker.

Another sentence is probably missing phrase "instead of":

\- _" The Docker is like a virtual machine but creating a new whole virtual
machine; it allows us to use the same Linux kernel."_

Should probably be:

\- _" The Docker is like a virtual machine but [instead of] creating a new
whole virtual machine; it allows us to use the same Linux kernel."_

However, even the edited text would not be understandable by those new to
Docker.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curse_of_knowledge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curse_of_knowledge)

------
scarface74
Aren't the concepts of an "overview" and a "complete guide" orthogonal?

